# Favorite Movie Quote.



## Corey123 (Apr 29, 2007)

Do you know a favorite movie quote from any of the movies you've seen? What IS it? Let everyone know. I'll start off with a few of my favorites;


"Go ahead. Make my day."

-Clint Eastwood in Sudden Impact. This became a nationwide catch phrase.


"Say what you want, but I promise you that you'll be dead in the morning."

-Wesley Snipes in Blade.


"I'm on my #@$%&*# lunch break, ok!!"

-Billy Bob Thornton in Bad Santa.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 30, 2007)

Bond. James Bond.


----------



## Corey123 (Apr 30, 2007)

"This isn't Alaska. You don't spend an extra million dollars on equipment that you might use only once in ten years. You provide for the average storm, then when an emegency hits, you use what you have and you work around the clock."

-Bert Lancaster in Airport.

"I hope that this little incident hasn't put you off flying. Statistically speaking, it's still the safest way to travel."

-Brandon Routh in Superman Returns.


----------



## YT2095 (Apr 30, 2007)

"Look! It's moving. It's alive. It's alive... It's alive, it's moving, it's alive, it's alive, it's alive, it's alive, IT'S ALIVE!"

Henry Frankenstein (Colin Clive), Frankenstein (1931).


----------



## AllenOK (Apr 30, 2007)

"Why are you dressed like that?  What are you dressed like someone died?"

"Wait."

Amanda Buckman, to Wednesday Addams, _Addams Family Values_


----------



## Corey123 (Apr 30, 2007)

"I'm afraid that my Japanese is a little bit rusty."

-Raymond Burr in Godzilla.


"You are the sorriest most pathetic SOB that ever
slid from a woman's womb."

"You need many years of theropy. Many, many #@$%&^* years of theropy!"

-Tony Cox said both of these in Bad Santa


"Pop quiz, Jack! A bomb has been planted on a transit bus. If it goes below 50 mph the bomb will explode! What do you do?"

-Dennis Hopper playing a terrorist in Speed.


"Man, take off those red socks, will you? You look like Fred Sanford on crack."

-Shawn Wayons in Little Man.


----------



## Foodfiend (Apr 30, 2007)

"Snakes, Why did it have to be snakes?"  Indiana Jones
"You go first" Sallah after looking in the pit.

Indiana Jones and The Raiders of the Lost Ark


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 30, 2007)

I'll have what she's having.

-Unidentified woman in restaurant, When Harry Met Sally.


Badges? We ain't got no badges! We don't need no badges! I don't have to show you any stinking badges!

Mexican Bandit in Treasure of the Sierra Madre


May the Force be with you.

Star Wars


----------



## Constance (Apr 30, 2007)

"Honey, I'm home!" Jack Nicholson after he chops through the door with an ax in The Shining.

"If you get tangled up, tango on!"  Al Pacino in Scent of a Woman. 

"Mr. Ulna! I can't get back in the boat!" Katherine Hepburn in African Queen. 
"It's no wonder you love boating, dear!" Kate again, after she and Bogie have shot the rapids in the same movie. 

"Round up all the usual suspects." Sidney Greenstreet in Casablanca.


----------



## Corey123 (Apr 30, 2007)

"Tell me about the time when you were a war hero daddy. You flew those little pursuit jobs that you could land in the parking lot. When I'm setting down over 200,000 lbs of 707, I want something under my wheeels that's mighty long and mighty dry."

-Dean Martin in Airport.


"Look man, stop calling here. My girl is not feeling it, it's not happening. So count on not dropping the soap!"

-Tyrese Gibson in Baby Boy.


"Now if you laddies think that you can slip and slide just because your last sargent was a @#$%$ for the short time you guys were queer bait, you're gonna start acting like Marines right now."

-Clint Eastwood in Heartbreak Ridge.


"You gotta show me the money! Show me the money!!!"

-Cuba Gooding Jr. in Jerry McGuire.

This quote quickly became the mother of all catch phrases! It was even used by and whenever money was involved in a deal, the gov't, the news, actors signing up for movies, basebll players signing contract, anything that has to do with money!


----------



## expatgirl (Apr 30, 2007)

"I knows nuthin' about birthin' babies, Miss Scahlett, I don't know why I tolds sech a lie!! (Prissy in "Gone With the Wind")

Frankly, Scarlett, I don't give a ****!  (Rhett Butler in "Gone With the Wind")

"I brought you into this world, and I can take you out of this world, and I can make another one to look just like you,"  (Bill Cosby, Himself)


----------



## texasgirl (Apr 30, 2007)

Not a phrase, but, a word that I use quite often
FUBAR
Tango and Cash


----------



## JoAnn L. (Apr 30, 2007)

Stellaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## Corey123 (Apr 30, 2007)

"You guys move like old people #@$%!!"

-Jamie Foxx in Jarhead.


"Ok, stop with the girly stuff. This ain't Brokeback Mountain."

-Marlon Wayons in Little Man.

"Uhuh, I know what you're thinking. You're probably saying to yourself; Did he fire 5 shots or 6. But you know, in all that excitement, I forgot myself. But being that this is the 47.4 automag, the most powerful hand gun in the universe and it could blow your head clean off your body, you gotta ask yourself one question; Do you feel lucky? Well, do you, punk (Gun fires)?"

-Clint Eastwood in Dirty Harry.


----------



## fliggie (May 1, 2007)

"Principles only mean something if you stick by them when they are inconvenient."

--Joan Allen, The Contender


----------



## PytnPlace (May 1, 2007)

Frankly my dear, I don't give a da#*!


----------



## Corey123 (May 1, 2007)

"Yippie kiay, mother@$#%^%!!"

~Bruce Willis in all 3 Diehard films.


"That's good, Mel! Usiing little old ladies for skycaps, you keep that up, you're doing a good job!!"

-Dean Martin in Airport.


"You gonna have to learn to respect me. And the next time you accuse me of stealing, I'm gonna kick your behind again!"

-Della Reese in Harlem Nights.


"You guys give up, or are you thirsty for more?"

Macullay Culkin in Home Alone.


"Big man with a gun and badge, hey? The only **** he has is that gun and badge, I'm telling you!! I offer $5,000 to anyone who can take his badge!! $5,000!!"

-Man playing crimelord in Out for Justice.


----------



## Barbara (May 7, 2007)

"Play it Again Sam" Casa Blanca - Humphrey Bogart


----------



## Mylegsbig (May 7, 2007)

"I'm gonna end up working in a lumberyard.  Just like my old man"

"What's wrong with lumberyards?  I own two lumberyards"

"I noticed you don't spend too much time there."

"...Not really sure where they are."


----------



## Corey123 (May 7, 2007)

"You don't know nothing, huh?"

-Steven Seagal in Out for Justice.


"Ain't we supposed to vote over who we wants for secretary? I mean, can just anybody stroll in here and get shoved down our throats and we don't have nothing to say about it?"

-Woman in Women of Brewster Place.


"Could be, could be not. Who's to say?"

-Danny Glover in The Color Purpole.


"You got a big nose. And you're sticking it too far into my business. And I don't like it."

-Gary Bussey in Predator 2.


"I don't care WHAT team you're playing with. You're still working with me."

-Tupak Shakur in Above the Rim.


"Uhuh. You're gonna watch what you call my car. She's very sensitive, you know."

-Keith Gordon in Christine.


----------



## Mylegsbig (May 7, 2007)

Anybody seen Ritchieeeeeeeeeeeeeee

ANybody know why ritchie did boby LUPO??????

"STIX!!! GET HIM STIX!!!"

"GET HIM!!!"

"GO STIX!"


----------



## mudbug (May 7, 2007)

I AM the ###-ing Shore Patrol! (Jack Nicholson in The Last Detail")


----------



## Corey123 (May 7, 2007)

Mylegsbig, I was about to post that one, but you beat me to it.



"I'm gonna keep on coming back here until somebody remembers seeing Richie!!"

-Steven Seagal in Out for Justice.

"You know what, cool breeze? One of these days your wise mouth is gonna get the rest of your body in a whole heap of trouble."

-Man in Out for Justice.


----------



## Mylegsbig (May 7, 2007)

***********Where you from?*********

***Well, i knew you weren't from around here, cause we don't talk like that in brooklyn***


----------



## Corey123 (May 7, 2007)

"You like beating up on #@$%^%& women is that it? Huh? Beat up on me, #$%$^&%*

-Steven Seagal in Out for Justice.


"You were right not to trust me."

-Mel Gibson in Payback.


"He's STILL MY witness. I'll be delighted to let you have him AFTER he testifies tomorrow. The organization, several murders, could do us both a little good."

-Robert Vaughn in Bullitt.


Jesse, Jesse! Do the best you can. But before I let you whip up on Two Sweet, I'LL turn man!!

-Man playing a transexual in Penententiary 2.

"You know, I'm starting to feel a little different. I'm not sure if it's my mood swings or needs composing my will or what. But I want you to tell all the p******* in here to get up on the f****** table. Vinnie. Tell them to get up on the f****** table.

-Steven Seagal in Out for Justice.


"This doesn't mean that we're gonna be swapping spit in the shower."

-Clint Eastwood in Heartbreak Ridge.


----------



## AllenOK (May 7, 2007)

"Did you see the body?  Assumptions are the mother of all f***-ups."

Travis Dane, Under Siege 2:  Dark Territory

I just love the smart-alecky tone in which Eric Bogosian says that quote to the head mercenary, a few minutes after the head mercenary says it the first time to one of his subordinates.


----------



## Corey123 (May 7, 2007)

"You're a dinosaur Callahan, your ideas don't fit today."

-Brad Dillman in Sudden Impact.


"Call D M Brosia at the DA's office, ask him if coffee is psycic."

-Clint Eatwood in Sudden Impact.


"Joe, you're personal battles are gonna cost us the
war. Worry about the test scores. 
END OF DISCUSSION, DEBATE IS OVER, YOU WILL WRITE A FORMAL APOLIGY FOR YOUR THOUGHTLESS AND VICIOUS INSULTS TO THE WOMAN OF THE COMMUNITY.!! YOU WILL COW TOW, YOU WILL STEP IN FETCH!!!! 

GET USED TO IT, IT'S THE WAY OF THE WORLD!!!! IF YOU'RE SO HOT ON DISIPLINE, THEN G********, START BY ACCEPTING MINE. BECAUSE CONTRARY TO POPULAR OPINION, I'M THE HEAD MAN IN CHARGE!!!!!!!!

-Robert Guiume yelling at Morgan Freeman in Lean On Me.


"We don't want a good principal! We want Mr. Clark!!!!!!!"

-Jermaine Thompson in Lean On Me.


"There's only one boss in this place, and that's me, the HNIC."

-Morgan Reeman in Lean On Me.


----------



## Flourgirl (May 8, 2007)

"Hello, Clarice."
Anthony Hopkins, _Silence of the Lambs_

"You've got me? Who's got you?"
Margot Kidder, _Superman_

"ADRIAN!"
Sylvester Stallone, _Rocky_


_*and my all time favorite...*_

"I think we're gonna' need a bigger boat."
Roy Scheider, _Jaws_


----------



## Corey123 (May 8, 2007)

"You'll go down in history as the man who killed Superman!"

-Robert Vaughn in Superman 3.


"You know, some MF's are always trying to skate uphill."

-Wesley Snipes in Blade.


"When you become as old as me, there really isn't much left to be afraid of."

-Helen Hayes in Airport.


"If the woman upstairs in that house is Mrs Bates, then who is the woman buried out in the cemetary?"

-Man in Psycho.


"Crime here is a disease. I'm the cure."

-Sylvester Stallone in Cobra.


----------



## Dancer in the kitchen (May 8, 2007)

"Are you a prostitute? Gosh, I forgot! I thought I was just doing great with you!"

- Dudley Moore, _Arthur_

Not a movie, but from an old TV show -- a phrase I use a lot (anybody remember this?) . . . "I KILL me!" - Alf, _Alf_

There are so many, now that I'm trying to recall them, I can't think of any more. I'm sure I'll come up with one later!


----------



## Corey123 (May 8, 2007)

"I better not catch your a** in LA, ok? Cause I'm gonna get somebody to f*** you up!!! They gonna f************* you up!!!!"

-Janet Jackson in Poetic Justice.


"Ever heard of Elneno? Well this is Elnegro. Come on down here and let me tap that a**."

-Ice Cube in Next Friday.


"Shoot that piece of s***."

-Al Pacino in Scarface.


"That's for f****** with me, you no-business born insecure mother*******!!!!!"

-Rudy Ray Moore in Dolemite.


"Hang this guy up by a hook, you hear? I got some scores to settle. Hang him up by a hook!! They'll cut him a new a******!"

-Man playing Richie in Out For Justice.


----------



## Rookiecook (May 9, 2007)

I could have had class .                                                                  I could have been a contender                                                              I could have been somebody ( instead of a bum )


----------



## Corey123 (May 9, 2007)

Well, it became quite apparent that if your foul creature was born from the sun, it had to be his source for energy. See you in 20."

-Cristopher Reeve in Superman 4.


"He doesn't take care of you because you don't take care of your responsibilities!!!"

-Girl in Lean On Me.


"You boys are on detention, three days each. You will learn to sing the school song on demand, or you'll be suspended."

"Let's compensate for that right now. You're fired!! Get out now!!!"

-Morgan Freeman in Lean On Me.


"This is some sick s***!! It's about to get even sicker!"

-Martin Lawrence and Will Smith in Bad Boys 2.


"N*****, you ain't NEVER got no money. You're always broke!!"

-Bobb'ee J. Thompson in My Baby's Daddy.


----------



## Corey123 (May 12, 2007)

"I know that he's your son, and I realize that you both love him. Tell him to turn himself in, because if I find him, you know what I'm gonna do. I'm gonna kill him"

-Steven Seagal in Out For Justice.


"I gather that you still don't have enough to bust up his operation. Why won't someone just pull out a .45 and BANG!, settle it?"

-Bruce Lee in Enter the Dragon.


"Now look here, buddy. Let's get one thing straight right here and now. I own your butt. Now I'm putting you down, keeping you down and you're gonna STAY down until Ganz is locked up. Guess what else? We ain't partners, we ain't brothers and we ain't friends! 
And if Ganz gets away, you're gonna be sorry that you ever met me!!!"

-Nick Nolte in 48 Hours.



"Eehh, you see Gunny, it's a question of mind over matter. We no longer mind because you don't matter. You've been voted of of office, babe."

"Why don't you take your butt back to that f****** 1st platoon of yours and uh, don't go away mad, just umm, just go away. Goodbye, Webster."

-Mario Van Peebles in Heartbreak Ridge.



"Mr. Jones, just because we're holding hands, it doesn't mean that we'll be taking warm showers to the wee hours of the morning. You hear me?"


"Sgt., you get that contraband stogie out of my face before I shove it so far up your butt you'll have to set fire to your nose to light it!"

"Should I send back data sir, or is that already factored in?"

-Clint Eastwood in Heartbreak Ridge.


"Say, you wouldn't happen to be the one who threw a puppy in a plastic bag out the window of this car the other day, now would you?"

-Steven Seagal in Out For Justice.


"There's just no tolerance for old timers like yourself who think they know what's better and can have it all their own way. You make a habit of doing that, Gunny You try that with me Gunny, and I'll personally drag your butt in a sling full of mud, you hear me, marine?"

"Sloppiness breeds inefficiency. Your outfit could use some cleaning up, Gunny. Fill out the proper request forms and send it to the chain of command."

-Everett McGill in Heartbreak Ridge.


"The Marines are firghting men, sir. We souldn't be sitting on our sorry butts filling out request forms and waiting for equipment that we should already have."

-Clint Eastwood in Heartbreak Ridge.


"That's what I need a babysitter for, dumb butt. If it wasn't for you and puberty, man I'd probably be banging that s*** out right now!

-Bow Wow in All About the Benjamins.


----------



## Corey123 (May 23, 2007)

"You should have told me that your name is heroine. Just because your last name is Heroine, it doesn't mean that you can go around selling it."

Man in Harlem Nights.


----------



## Dina (May 23, 2007)

"They'll never notice what you're wearing, if they're looking at you straight in the eye."  

Wedding Date


----------



## fireweaver (May 23, 2007)

"why do you wear that stupid bunny suit?"
"why are you wearing that stupid man suit?"  --(donnie darko)

from one of the quotiest movies ever:
"that rug really tied the room together, man."  --(the big lebowski)

and my all-time fave:
"that's a nice nurse's uniform, guy."
"uh, these are O.R. scrubs."
"OH.  ARE they."  --(rushmore)

all 3 movies easily in my top 10 of all time, check em out!


----------



## Corey123 (May 23, 2007)

James Bond: "You expect me to talk?"

His advasary: "No Mr. Bond, I expect you to die! Haha!!"

-From Goldfinger.


"Count s***!! You're dead, you hear? Dead! When y'all are finished, meet me back at the place. Gonna pay this money, find his girl and turn her out. I'll kill
the mf that leave a bone unbroken in this n*****!!!"

-Malik Carter in Black Belt Jones.


"I trust you."

-Jaden Smith in The Pursuit of Happyness.


"Look here, this is going to be the last time that you run that mechanical a****** in here, you got that? And don't smat-mouth me, or I'll throw you outta here."

-Man playing Darnell in Christine.


"Hey, you wouldn't happen to be using Ma Bell for illegal means now, would you?"

-Steven Seagal in Out For Justice.


----------



## Corey123 (May 25, 2007)

"Joe, put that rock down! Do you hear me? Mind me this instant!!"

-Girl in Mighty Joe Young.


"Kill em' all, let God sort em' out. Must be a tough guy or something, huh?!"

-Steven Seagal in Out For Justice.


"All right. So if YOU don't mind YOUR f*******
businees, I'll stuff YOU in a f********* bag and I'll throw YOU out the f********* window, how's that?

-Man in Out For Justice.


----------



## Caine (May 25, 2007)

Curtis Armstrong in Risky Business "Sometimess, you just gotta say What the #@$%&!"

In Lethal Weapon 4: 

*Mel Gibson -* "You have flied lice?" "You have flied lice?"

*Kim Chan - *"Flied lice? That's fried rice, *YOU PLICK!"*


----------



## Corey123 (May 25, 2007)

"Wanna f***?"

-Woman in Out For Justice.

"Make me a sargent, charge me the booze! Make me a sargent , charge me the booze!!"

-Man playing an alcoholic in hospital room in Them!


"Jesus, No car, no money, I think you're having a bad day!!"

-Nick Nolte in Another 48 Hours.


"But get this; We ain't brothers, we ain't partners and we ain't friends! And if Ganz gets away with my money, you're gonna be sorry that you ever met me!!"

-Eddie Murphy in 48 Hours.


----------



## Corey123 (May 27, 2007)

"I think I better read you your rights."

-Clint Eastwood in Sudden Impact.


"The war may go on, but my sodiers, they stay eternal."

-Ice Cube in XXX State of the Union.


"What the f*** you think you're doing? I'm the law around here!! I'm the f****** law!!!"

-Denzel Washington in Training Day.


"Motherf****!!! What's your f****** problem?!!
Hold him right there! I'll be right back!!!"

-Joe Peci in GoodFellas.


"Willie. We are going to die!!!"

-Harrison Ford in Raiders of the Lost Ark.


"I'll be back!"

Arnold Swartzenegger in The Terminator.


"Cherry. I spent a whole s****load of money on her and she is perfecto now."

-Keith Gordon in Christine.


"Are you guys sleeping down there? Can you hear me? We've got structural damage, doubtful rudder
control and stablizer problems. If we're brought in on Runway 22, there will be a broken airplane and a lot of dead people.
So, you turn the screws, mr. But do nwhat you have to. And tell that airport manager to get off his penguin butt and try to clear that runway!!!"

-Dean Martin in Airport.


----------



## Corey123 (May 30, 2007)

"I sent him home for you."

-Snoop Dog in Hot Boyz.


"Don't f*** with Chuck!!"

-Chucky the doll in Child's Play 3.


"Oh for God's sake Callahan, you're a walking f****** time bomb. People got a nasty habit of getting dead around you!"

-Man in Sudden Impact.


"Well, I'm all broken up about that man's rights."

-Clint Eastwood in Dirty Harry.


----------

